# How many hours/times per day do you walk your havanese & does it change with age?



## Newbe (Sep 1, 2010)

*How many hours/times per day do you walk your havanese & does it change with age?*

How many hours/times per day do you walk your havanese & does it change with age? I heard that dogs will go till they drop so how do you know what is the right amount of walking/jogging/running exercise time for them? what about play time that takes energy. How do you not overdo nor underdo it? I just seen a video of a havanese on a treadmill... he looked like he was gonna fly off it cause it was going to fast for it.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

One of the great things about our Dizzie is that he will walk all day and be happy,equally so he is happy even if for whatever reason we don't go out for a few days,having said that he does have a garden to play in and his new sister Nellie to play with,the main thing is I try to make sure they don't get bored.On an average day we have one walk which lasts about an hour,and Dizzie and Nellie will probably have an RLH during that time.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't walk Rosie, I am blessed with a big back yard that is fenced. I usually let her out in the morning while I am reading the paper and then again late afternoon with her pal Josie Wales, the outlaw cat. They run and play until tired. I usually sit out with them and have a margarita while they play. About an hour or so. Course they get up playing and go to bed playing, so she gets a lot of exercise. The good thing is I no longer have to throw the ball until my arm falls off.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I walk Snickers at least once a day for about 45 minutes. I try to go twice a day, but I find it just takes too much time out of my day - which already has more "snickers time" in it than I ever expected. I'm outside a good portion of the day - either in the Garage working (And you can't believe what kind of trouble these little guys can get into in a garage) or in the back yard gardening or working on the pool and she's always with me. She get's plenty of exercise, but at only 7+ months old she's still a puppy and will sleep quickly when given the chance.

Don't know how much busier I'm going to be when Snoopy arrives at the end of the month -- just might be back to the regular AM and PM walks....

Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers and Snoopy soon.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucille, you are too funny!
What could be better than having a Margarita while watching your dog and cat play?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci is lazy, and so am I (when it comes to aimlessly walking around the hood) but my DH takes her in the evenings if it isn't too hot or too cold and sometimes, she'll do her business within 5 minutes and pull all the way home, lol other times, she'll walk for 30 min or so, but on average...she gets more exercise playing fetch or chase/RLH with me indoors than she does walking outdoors

Kara


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I walk Henry everyday (even in the snow) for 45 minutes in the morning and then I have a dog walker who gives him an hour walk at 2PM while I work. We also have a big fenced yard but he tends to only want to play out there when I'm playing with him, so the walks are good. If he doesn't have walks then he is restless and demanding at the end of the day.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I don't walk Pepper around the neighborhood. He either rides in his bike trailer or the stroller. Pepper does NOT like walks - as in going from Point A to Point B. He will plop his little butt down and go limp. I find it's much faster, easier and more enjoyable if I put him in his chariot and take him out at our destination. Then he's a happy camper!

We do have a fenced acre and I take the dogs out to play/potty/lounge about 5 times a day, never less than 4. These outings make up about 1-1/2 to 2 hours of outside fun time.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Because I live in an apartment I walk Lily more than I would if I lived in a big house with a yard and lots of people. The mental stimulation part of play and walking and seeing other dogs and people is really important I find. Lily is quite the social butterfly 

During the week its a few times a day, and goal 45 min to an hour and a half walking and dog park in the evening. On the weekends I take her on field trips to the Arboretum or trails out in the country or out to the farm so she can just run and run. She will come home tuckered out but an hour later she is ready for more. 
If a few days need to be less active she is good with that too.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I don't walk Rosie, I am blessed with a big back yard that is fenced. I usually let her out in the morning while I am reading the paper and then again late afternoon with her pal Josie Wales, the outlaw cat. They run and play until tired. I usually sit out with them and have a margarita while they play. About an hour or so. Course they get up playing and go to bed playing, so she gets a lot of exercise. The good thing is I no longer have to throw the ball until my arm falls off.


Gosh Lucile that sounds like the life. Let us know when you are going to make a pitcher and invite us all over. ound:


----------



## Newbe (Sep 1, 2010)

Are they in danger of getting parvo or any deseases when you take them out for walks?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Meghan about 5 pm any weekday, anyone is welcome.

Newbie, I don't let Rosie play with the neighbors dog cause she is a sweet beagle outside dog; but probably not up on her shots and worming and flea meds. In fact, I am pretty picky about Rosie and strange dogs because of those very things. And since I have seen the city strays using my grassed lawn at the office, I no longer let her go there. She got kennel cough this spring at the Vets obviously from another dog. I wonder about dogs at dog parks, we don't have one here in my small town; but I would hesitate to take her if we did. Just my phobia.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Rocky walks 3 - 4 miles a day with me. Rudy doesn't like to walk. He's a true couch potato. He loves to go for rides, so when he sees me put on my coat & shoes he runs for the car, but when we get to the trail he stops cold in his tracks. (LOL) The look on his face is so funny....it's almost like "wait a minute....I know where we are.....is this a joke? I thought we were going to Petco. Where's my stroller?" I'm laughing while I type this. I should get a picture.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

If they are up to date on their shots,then they should be fine,mine have a kennel cough jab as well,although it is pretty much like a flu jab so it doesn't guarantee one hundred percent immunity,as the virus changes,but it does lessen the affect of the virus and stops any secondary infections.Like children they need to build up immunity to different bugs, but also like children they are tougher than they look!If they are fed a good diet and you try to stop them from sniffing at anything to unpleasant,then things should be fine,after all they are dogs,and need to have some fun!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Newbe said:


> Are they in danger of getting parvo or any deseases when you take them out for walks?


As long as your dog is current on vaccinations their risk is fairly low. Parvo is pretty much everywhere, so unless you plan to keep your dog inside your home it's going to come across the virus somewhere.

Puppies, especially those under 4-months, should avoid places where lots of unknown dogs congregate and potty. Once the puppy shot series is fully effective in your dogs' system, then it should be okay to get out and about. Make sure you don't miss the first 1-year booster of those core vaccines.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

On average, my pups walk an hour a day. Sometimes they'll get another 15 minute walk in the evening. They love their walks right now. When they get older I'll just adjust.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

My dogs and I walk 3 times a day for a total of about 1.5 - 2 hrs plus we go to the dog park 4-5 times a week. The only time we cut back on walks is if it's extremely hot (over 90) or cold (below 0).


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

wow Jill, your my hero!

when I first got dogs, I walked 2x/day 30-45 min.

now, I walk 'em, 2x/day 20 min. My little 1/2 hav, he maybe can walk 30 min a clip. but like any exercise, the better shape their in, the more walking they can do.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

When we got Yogi, I was a big walker and planned to walk her everyday. A month after we got her, she was running for the road...I was running to catch her...I stepped on a big rock and broke my ankle. (Yogi ran back to me when I fell, and I grabbed her) Since the broken ankle, walks have become a thing of the past. I just can't get back in the groove. I keep intending to get back at it, and it never happens. I've walked Yogi 3 times in the last year. My SO has walked her a few times...We suck...she really enjoys it! I'm gonna get back at it! I'm serious this time.....


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 4, 2018)

I am relieved to read that there are some people who have Havanese that don’t like to walk. I thought my dog was the only one. She literally hides when we pull her harness out 😂. I walk for exercise several times a week but don’t bring her because then I would be struggling to get her to walk and not get any exercise myself. I always feel guilty and worried that she’s not active enough. When we do take her out for a walk, we have to carry her until we are about 5 to 10 min away from the house before she will walk herself. Otherwise she is determined to get back home. She seems to be a healthy weight and gets a little exercise playing fetch in the house (she only fetches inside 🙄), but I’m know she needs more activity because as soon as my husband plop on the couch at the end of the day she decides it’s time to be mischievous. Any tips on how to get her to want to walk??


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

This thread is 11 years old, so don't expect any responses from the members above. AFAIK, none of those people are still members of Havanese Forum. So this is a good question and I am going to start a new, current thread.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If you WANT her to walk with you, I suggest locating a trainer to help you. There is no reason for her not to learn to enjoy going on walks unless there is something physically wrong with her. But people seem to think that dogs should "just know how". And they don't! It is something the requires training, like everything else!  The good thing is that they are quite small, and can easily exercise themselves in a reasonable sized yard, or with a little ingenuity, you can give them enough exercise in the average house or apartment! So it is really your choice!

All our dogs love to walk with us, but they have been slowly trained to do it since they were puppies.


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks! I did realize it was that old. I just popped on the forum searching for info on fresh food and that thread popped up so I got sidetracked and started reading 😂. I guess I should find a trainer to work with us because I would love to get her out for more exercise and stimulation.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

People in this thread have made some really great suggestions. I just wanted to add a couple things to consider.

Does your dog have a comfortable harness to walk in that allows freedom of movement? Here is an article discussing what to look for in a harness. Some example of good harnesses are the Blue9 Balance Harness and the PetSafe 3-in-1. Restrictive harnesses can be uncomfortable and cause shoulder problems/pain.

A myotherapists perspective on harnesses

I was wondering if the dogs nails and paw pads are kept well trimmed. Walking on long nails can be uncomfortable.

As far as my dogs, they are both 13 years old. They both enjoy walking but my yorkie loves it way more than my Mia. My yorkie walks miles and miles anywhere in any kind of weather, even on the same street over and over. Mia is a little more picky about weather for one thing. She also seems to get bored just walking around the same old neighborhood unless we are walking with other dogs. Then she gets super excited. At our new house she loves exploring new territories. She also loves walking to my in-laws house because she loves visiting them. However, what Mia loves best is playing, especially nose games. We play games where I hide treats all over the house and she finds them. We also play hide and seek. She loves doing some tricks for treats. My yorkie seems to enjoy the shear joy of walking. Mia seems to need more than that!


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 4, 2018)

Mudpuppymama, Thanks for the reply! I will check out the harness info. i did a lot of research on harnesses before choosing hers but she does hate it and can’t wait to get it off when we get home so maybe I should try a different one. I just assumed that she hates wearing anything because she complains when we put anything on her. And she does get groomed regularly so her nails aren’t too long.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I am closing this thread from 10 years ago. VerticalScope policy is not to revive old threads.

There is a new thread discussing the walking issue at:
How often do you walk your Havanese


----------

